

Ask HN: ClojureScript for Clojure newbies? - MatthewPhillips

Is it possible to learn ClojureScript without already having (at least a rudimentary) understanding of Clojure proper? Or Lisp in general?  I have a pretty basic understanding of the ML family of functional languages (through Ocaml and F#), but haven't ventured into Lisp.<p>I have a strong interest in learning ClojureScript. I've never felt that the DOM translates to objects, so modern javascript/coffeescript frameworks feel a little square peg round hole to me. I'm not sure if the functional paradigm will work better but I'd like to give it a shot.<p>I've been working mostly on static web sites recently, so learning Clojure proper is unnecessary at this time. I'd like to jump straight into ClojureScript. Is there any guides for doing this, or is ClojureScript too young for an audience such as myself? The wiki seems to assume you are already a Clojure programmer.
======
saiko-chriskun
ClojureScript IS Clojure. Although support isn't totally complete yet, they're
the same language. There is no 'Clojure proper' and 'ClojureScript'.

